# Loose Skin



## tehk (Dec 3, 2006)

I've lost about 80lbs over approx 1.5 years with a diet, exercise, weight training regime (pretty standard I guess), and my problem is I have a lot of loose skin. My neck and forearms.. if I pull on my skin I can stretch it up to almost 2 inches (yuck.. and I have like a 3-5% fat percentage in those areas). My abdominal stresses me out the most because I have maybe a 10-12% fat percentage there, but I can stretch the skin to almost 3 inches! If I pull down my abdominal skin, it looks like I have a solid set of 6 packs. Alas.. the skin! . Any suggestions to tighten up the skin?.. By means of exercising, or remedies.. no surgery please. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jason (Dec 3, 2006)

dunno if cocoa butter would help


----------



## tehk (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't think so lol. It's not so loose that it looks like Fat Bastard from Austin Powers 3 after the Subway diet, hahaha. But still!.. ARG


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to have the same problem with loose skin. I solved it though: I got fat again.

Sorry, I don't have anything to offer.


----------



## Nik (Dec 4, 2006)

Maybe you should go see a dermatologist?


----------



## maliciousteve (Dec 4, 2006)

Put a boost pedal in front of you


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2006)

maliciousteve said:


> Put a boost pedal in front of you



O M G rep points for that. Dude as far as i know surgey is the only thing. Once you have lost the weight completely.


----------



## tehk (Dec 4, 2006)

> Put a boost pedal in front of you


Hahahhahaha!



> Dude as far as i know surgey is the only thing. Once you have lost the weight completely.



.


----------



## Jason (Dec 4, 2006)

only thing i can think of is..toning exercises but i'm pretty sure your screwed. The elasticty (sp?) is just shot..it's genetic and how fat you were..


----------



## tehk (Dec 4, 2006)

That's what I was afraid of . So I guess I'll never have an "ultimate beach body" huh.. 

Well there are articles like this:
http://www.bodyfatguide.com/LooseSkin.htm

That say that loose skin is just a myth... I don't know.. Need some advice from professionals I guess. Papa Shanks?


----------



## Jason (Dec 5, 2006)

Article said:


> gaining 87 lbs during the pregnancy



 that is completly uncalled for! gaining 87lbs?!?!


----------



## Dive-Baum (Dec 5, 2006)

Well, if you are young enough, I would think it would just tighten back up normally, other than that try to get some of those vitamin D capsules that are kinda rubbery and squeeze out the stuff inside on your skin. I used them when I played Ball and got insaine stretch marks on my biceps and chest...it helped with that...don't know for sure about the loose skin though.


----------



## XEN (Dec 5, 2006)

Try vitamin E cremes or tablets and rub Preparation H on the affected areas. It sounds weird but it does help, howbeit temporarily. I lost 80 myself and used the same technique. Since that time I got injured and can no longer exercise the way I did to get small and gained it all back. I've dropped 1/3 of it so far with just diet and will be doing the same thing again. My wife used the preparation H on her abs after she gave birth to our son and it did help. You just have to be able to put up with the feel and smell of it. Oh, and start with a fresh tube! LOL 

If it is too loose and you do not foresee gaining your weight back talk to a doctor or plastic surgeon about having some of it removed.


----------



## tehk (Dec 5, 2006)

Aw dang it.. well thanks for the advice guys . I guess I may never have the ultimate 6 pack or whatever, but I'm happy with how I look/feel now as oppose to when I was larger. I'll just keep up with my routine and see where it takes me within a year or two.


----------

